# I think I belong here now



## moomin_troll

Well my story is different to most of you ladies so here goes.

I'm married but my oh has passed away and not only do I have zane my 2 yr old vie found out I'm also 4-6 weeks pregnant.
So even tho my oh isn't around for other reasons I thought id join u ladies as ile be doing this thing called being a mummy by myself and it worries me.

X


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Babe - I'm so sorry, I really wish I could be with you at this sad time, I've told Rich and he is gutted. Love you, Zane and bubz xxx


----------



## polo_princess

:shock: what?? have i missed something?

omg hun, im so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

Hahah I didn't no who u were at first. Zane was sick all night last night and well I'm used to dealing with that by myself but it's just weird that it is just me now.


----------



## moomin_troll

polo rhino said:

> :shock: what?? have i missed something?
> 
> omg hun, im so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

Ive not had net for 2 months and came aback on here yesterday and started to tell people. 
He passed two weeks ago and last week I found out I'm pregnant, my lifes always been like a soap opera


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

*hugs* you should know, I'm always around hon, Rich and I are going to head back to Stafford once your back from Scotland x


----------



## polo_princess

bless you, and we thought there was drama in Corrie this week eh? :lol:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

I'm in a mad house lol but lie let u no once I'm back where I am, prob still at my sisters x


----------



## moomin_troll

polo rhino said:

> bless you, and we thought there was drama in Corrie this week eh? :lol:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

Hahaha
Least if u get hit by a tram then it's explained, I wont go into detail but he died at work. 
Just makes u realize how short life really can be n there's no point putting things off as u never no


----------



## billy2mm

oh my god hunny i am so so so sorry. must be such a bittersweet time being happy you are pregnant and mourning the loss of your dh.

dont worry hun we will all be here to support you. :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

:hugs:


----------



## carolyn_s

For the first time ever i have no words :( :hugs: stay strong xx


----------



## scottishgal89

I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs:
If you need help and support or someone to talk to, we're all here for you.
Congrats on the BFP. A gift through this awful time for you.
xxxx


----------



## Mumof42009

So sorry x


----------



## bluebell

So sorry to hear about your DH :hugs:

xx


----------



## suzanne108

So sorry to hear about your OH :( :hugs: 

Of course you are welcome in the single parents section hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Linzi

Oh my god hun Im in shock.... Im so so sorry this has happened.

If theres ever anything I can do please let me know :hugs:

xxx


----------



## bloodbinds

Oh hun :hugs: xx


----------



## lou_w34

Sorry about your OH :(:hugs:

The ladies in here are lovely and you are very welcome 

xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Thanks ladies!
Right now zanies really ill and I keep thinking how the he'll am I going to cope with two babies by myself, but I no I can because I have to.
Its just weird thinking of myself as a single mummy now


----------



## Linzi

I know it seems impossible to think of now hun but you will manage perfectly, you're a strong lady and a brilliant mammy :)

Hope little Zane is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:
Congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## impatient1

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Congrats on your bfp.
Hope Zane is feeling better soon.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

:hugs: Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

:hugs:


----------



## sophxx

im so sorry xx hope your little man feels better soonx


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I am sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Fraggles

So sorry for your loss hun, I cant imagine the joy of being pregnant and losing a husband :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Congratulations on your little miracle xxx


----------



## leeanne

I am so sorry to hear about your OH. :hugs::hugs:

Best wishes on your pregnancy hon. Your OH left you a special gift :)


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs:


----------

